# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  foticos de aji paprika en la provincia de barranca

## polchy

bueno aqui dejando unas fotos de aji ppk con algunos ataques de enfermedad y plagas, estas fotos las tome en el valle de caral prov de barranca.Temas similares: Manejo Maracuya Barranca INIA desmintió la presencia de maíz transgénico en el valle de Barranca Terreno agricola en barranca Región Lima monitoreará calidad del aire de provincias de Huaura, Barranca, Huaral y Cañete Reforestarán mil hectáreas en provincia huanuqueña de Lauricocha

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> bueno aqui dejando unas fotos de aji ppk con algunos ataques de enfermedad y plagas, estas fotos las tome en el valle de caral prov de barranca.

 Hola Polchy: 
Primero que nada, quería agradecerte por participar del foro, porque mientras más gente comparta información, fotos, o lo que sea; mejor va a ser para nuestra agricultura. 
Con respecto a tus fotos, decirte que es una lástima que nos tengas que mostrar cultivos afectados por plagas o enfermedades (porque nos gustaría que fuera de otra manera), pero te quería comentar que el foro fue creado para este tipo de casos. 
En otras palabras, pensé que sería un buen medio para mostrar -con fotos o videos- los problemas que se presentan durante los procesos de cultivo, para que otros usuarios puedan partcipar en el diagnóstico y solución de dichos contratiempos. Y en ese sentido, te quería pedir que nos cuentes por ejemplo ¿qué problema o plaga crees tener?, ¿qué medidas has adoptado para controlarla?, ¿cuán grave fue para tu producción?; y toda la información que pueda ayudarnos a ayudarte, y también para que esa información quede publicada en el foro, como si se tratara de una biblioteca técnica virtual. 
Bueno Polchy, espero que mejore la situación en tu campo de páprika; y como te digo, si estás ineteresado puedes utilizar el foro para que los demás usuarios te den sus opiniones o sugerencias al respecto. 
Saludos y gracias de nuevo por participar de AgroFórum.pe

----------


## Gerardo_Zaragoza

Es una penica el destrozo que han hecho estas plagas. Ya me puedo ir a por un sulfato en algun centro de jardineria en zaragoza, que no quiero vermelas con semejantes invitados. Por cierto, alguna planta para mi jardin que este bien al aire libre todo el año (vivo en un pueblo de zaragoza). Suerte.

----------


## Gerardo_Zaragoza

Por cierto, que tivo de insectizada utilizais voosotros. ¿con base de  almoniaco c-512 o la tipica de talco X1?

----------


## kscastaneda

Cuando una planta sea cual sea se marchita, lo primero que se debe descartar : 
1. Daño mecanico. (al aporque a palana)
2. Daño por barrenadores. (larvas de tierra)
3. Phytophthora sp. (esto si comienza a salir varias en el campo). 
Sugerencia : 
Larvas --> 50 kg de afrecho + 5 kg de melaza + 2 methomyl x hectarea. 
Phytophthora --> en pre-floración Aliette (Bayer) o Defense (Hortus) 500g/cil. (Fosetyl aluminio) 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda
BIOFERTIL SAC
RPM : *688847
NEXTEL : 154*9629

----------

